# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs >  Archeage Bot that doesnt detect trojan virus?

## [IAMS]

So, at archebuddy.com, when you download the file, updater.exe AVG detects a trojan horse virus. I dont think its a real virus because its made by the people that make honorbuddy and other bots. So are there any other bots that dont have viruses in the download, or is there a mirror download for archebuddy without a virus?

----------


## Aes

its a false positive, just allow it on your firewall

----------


## Shameless

As Aes said. If you google the definition AVG Free gives you, you'll notice that its a false positive. Also avg free sucks anyways.

Or perhaps even check the buddy forums, chances are they've got an explanation as to why its a false positive there.

----------


## [IAMS]

when i execute updater.exe nothing happens..... so what now?

nvm ill just go on thebuddyforums

----------


## archlord12345

its an awesome bot , you should definitivly find a way to run it. BTW avg is really poor antivirus

----------


## TehMorbid

I've been using it since it released and have no issues thus far.

----------


## Byteme285

Bitdefender also finds the same trojan in the updater.exe and is a pain in the ass to get it to stop trying to delete it, spent over an hour getting to to leave it alone so its not just crappy Anti-Virus's that find it but still it is a false positive or at least what ever it is it hasn't hurt anything nor have my accounts been hacked so I'd say it just how the bot hooks to the game.

----------


## hack456

> its a false positive, just allow it on your firewall


yeah, false positive. like other existed bot. i've tried archeage bot from other site like ezebot.com , seem problem ,antiviurs alarm
Just ignore it, put it in the exclude list, then enjoy botting. :Cool:

----------

